# 123 FlashChat is back...



## Drew

...and it's the latest version of it, so the flash version of the chat has more features, the HTML5 version of the chat has been significantly improved (e.g. for your iPad), and we'll soon be able to connect mobile

Please direct your feedback to the other other chat thread that's already going:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...n-cometchat-207767/index5.html#post1060399320

Thanks for your feedback and understanding 

Drew


----------



## Drew

Now you can access the SAS chat with the 123FlashChat native mobile app.

It's two steps:
1. Download the app for your device following one of the links below
2. When you load the app, enter 527 as the Chat ID Code.

iPhone and iPad download link:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/123flashchat/id517139646?mt=8

Android download link:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=air.com.topcmm.A123flashchat&hl=en

More details about 123FlashChat's mobile apps:
http://www.123flashchat.com/mobile-chat-app

Thanks!
Drew


----------

